# American Camper raft 16'?



## kasey1 (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about the quality of these rafts from the 1980's. Are they worth a cheap price or do you get what you pay for?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't they become Riken?


----------



## kasey1 (May 30, 2013)

I am not sure, but I have a riken from 1986 and its a great boat no leaks at all.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Campways was the name that became Riken I believe. Probably a good boat.


----------

